# stevens 200 question



## pfornaro (Aug 31, 2008)

hi there, i am quite new to all this and i have just bought a stevens 200 .243 short action, great rifle - crap stock. have found a place that looks like it makes great stocks and will ship them to me in australia, the question the stock makers have sent me is this

We will need to know the screw distance between the blind magazine. It 
should be either 4.25" or 4.50".

as i am not really sure which screws they are talking about (sorry as mentioned i am new) could anyone help........please and thanks in advance

cheers
Pete.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Measure the distance between the screw on the front of the trigger guard and the screw on the forearm. My Savage .243 is 4.25". Good luck.


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

What he said!

Also FWIW, I shoot 3-shot groups at 100 yards that can be covered by a dime using Winchester SuperX 100grain factory loads through my Model 200 .243. I tried a couple others, but the Winchester's shot the best for me.


----------



## pfornaro (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks guys i've measured it and i get from middle of screw to middle of screw 4.4"


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

What exactly is wrong with your stock? i bought this rifle when it came out, in .223 Rem, and was very pleased with the stock... however, i scraped the excess stock material left over from the molding process off with a razor blade, and then rolled up an old sock until it fit my cheek to the right height on the stock, and used black duct tape to attach it to the stock... shot very nice indeed.. would u believe nickel size 3 shot groups at 200 yards from a bipod? With Russian silver bear ammo no less!!


----------



## pfornaro (Aug 31, 2008)

sharpshooter_boss said:


> What exactly is wrong with your stock? and then rolled up an old sock until it fit my cheek to the right height on the stock, and used black duct tape to attach it to the stock...
> 
> that is your answer right there mate, i have no desire to have an old sock duct taped to any of my rifles.........


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

so why, might i ask, did u buy a $300 US dollar rifle!?!?! so now your going to go out and spend the same amount on an aftermarket stock? ..... im guessing you've never been in any of the services before? should try it.. u work with what u have... besides.. anything u buy aftermarket is not going to be custom molded to your cheek.. its going to be a hard material.. yeah, i really call that comfortable... use the sock and put your money into quality optics..


----------



## pfornaro (Aug 31, 2008)

each to their own i guess, i like my rifles to look good as well as shoot well and rifles are expensive in australia, i bought it when the exchange rate was 97 US cents to the australian dollar and it still cost 500 australian anyway good luck with your sock.......


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

haha yes, i suppose.. u should take pride in a good buy however.. it is the exact same thing as the savage.... just a cheaper stock.. and i no longer have the stevens.. it got upgraded to a Rem 700 VRT in .308 winnie


----------



## pfornaro (Aug 31, 2008)

a mate of mine just bought a VTR in .223 brilliant rifle - give you an example of what i mean with prices in australia - that rifle cost him 1400 just for the rifle, then you put a good scope, buy a case, sling and bipod and you dont get too much change from 2000, our gun laws are made by politicians who dont shoot and they make sure the prices are high to discourage shooters


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

wow.. that really sucks man... i had no idea the prices were that bad there.. thats double what i paid!! wouldnt it be nice if there was some way we could put all the politicians out in the field for a few weeks without weapons and see just how far they got


----------

